# Formula: calculate liquid volume



## pujo (Dec 31, 2022)

I have a tote tank with a known capacity, as well as the base size. (42" x 48")
Manufacture provided a strapping report however, I need to calculate not only the whole numbers, I also need the .25, .50, .75

Goal is to type in the cell a measurement (indicated inched) and calculate the gallons remaining.

I have tried a few different formulas however, my attempts do not line up with the provided strapping report.

Hope someone can assist with the formula.

Thanks!

Strapping report image attached.


----------



## jdellasala (Dec 31, 2022)

It would have helped to post the table as data rather than a picture. I seem to have been able to pull in the Gallons part fairly accurately, but there are a lot of discrepancies.
Book1ABCD1Fill HeightGallonsGal/HeightGallons Delta23''22.37.433334''31.07.75008.745''39.77.94008.756''48.48.06678.767''57.28.17148.878''65.98.23758.789''74.68.28898.7910''83.48.34008.81011''92.18.37278.71112''100.88.40008.71213''109.68.43088.81314''118.38.45008.71415''127.08.46678.71516''135.78.48138.71617''144.58.50008.81718''152.28.45567.71819''160.98.46848.71920''169.68.48008.72021''177.68.45718.02122''186.48.47278.82223''195.18.48268.72324''203.88.49178.72425''212.58.50008.72526''221.38.51158.82627''230.08.51858.72728''238.78.52508.72829''247.58.53458.82930''263.08.766715.53031''271.78.76458.73132''280.48.76258.73233''289.28.76368.83334''297.98.76188.73435''306.68.76008.73536''316.98.802810.33637''325.68.80008.73738''334.38.79748.73839''343.18.79748.83940''351.88.79508.74041''360.58.79278.74142''370.28.81439.74243''379.08.81408.84344''387.78.81148.74445''396.48.80898.74546''405.28.80878.84647''413.98.80648.74748''422.68.80428.74849''431.38.80208.74950''440.18.80208.85051''448.88.80008.75152''457.58.79818.75253''466.38.79818.85354''477.68.844411.35455''486.38.84188.75556''495.18.84118.85657''503.88.83868.75758''512.58.83628.75859''521.28.83398.75960''530.08.83338.86061''538.78.83118.76162''547.48.82908.76263''556.28.82868.86364''564.98.82668.76465''573.68.82468.76566''582.48.82428.8Sheet5Cell FormulasRangeFormulaA2:A65A2=SEQUENCE(66-2,,3)C2:C65C2=ROUND(B2/A2,4)D3:D65D3=B3-B2Dynamic array formulas.Cells with Conditional FormattingCellConditionCell FormatStop If TrueD3:D65Cell Value<8.6textNOD2:D65Cell Value>8.9textNO
The Custom Format for Column A is *#"''"* you can't have an odd number of double quotes in a custom format, so that's two single quotes between double quotes.
While the Gallons per inch seems to be fairly consistently between 8.7 and 8.8 gallons per inch, there are some HUGE discrepancies. I double checked the values in red and they're correct.
Unless you're talking about a container with varying widths, it makes no sense that one inch of water doesn't add a consistent number of gallons. You also don't explain what a "strapping report" is or what you're trying to calculate, but you'd better look into the data first!


----------



## pujo (Dec 31, 2022)

Thanks  @jdellasala 

Pretty much the same issues I was having. 
The only thing I can think of that would cause the discrepancy is possible tank bulge??

Yea, I should have put it in a table and use the BB code but I was in a hurry...
Appreciate your time!

PuJo


----------



## AhoyNC (Dec 31, 2022)

Does your tote have rounded corners? If so, that could explain the difference.


----------



## jdellasala (Dec 31, 2022)

AhoyNC said:


> Does your tote have rounded corners? If so, that could explain the difference.


One would have to imagine that a device built to handle 4,853.88 lbs. of water would have to be carefully manufactured, and so unlikely that the rounded corners would not be uniform and not explain why the table presented does not have a consistent number of gallons of water per inch, let alone huge variances.


----------

